# Buy Wooden Blinds Online



## AbSoluTc (Jan 25, 2008)

jimmy rimmer said:


> anyone, any advice? im looking for good value, well priced made to measure venetians! gonna go and try google in the meantime!


Depending on the size of your windows - if you can get standard sizes - you will save yourself quite a bit of money.

May sound crazy - but check JCPenny's. They have a good selection of wood blinds in different colors and in many widths and lengths. Lots of ready to hang and custom available as well.

Excellent prices too. A "good value".


----------



## jimmy rimmer (Jan 23, 2008)

i searched google high and low.

found www.interiordecordirect.co.uk. best value by far.

i have ordered 5 blinds.

i then found the same guys on hotukdeals  


http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/136469/made-to-measure-wooden-blinds-half-/

all that great feedback....i couldnt resist!


----------



## sb5115 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Blinds*

I bought a my wood faux blinds from JC Pennys. I waited until they had a sale and took in the measurements to them. If you have one of their contracted designers come out it will cost you about $1000 extra. Its easy, just measure and take them to the window covering department and someone will put them in for you. Measure exactly where you want them because the factory takes off some if you have them mounted inside.

They are easy to hang. Just go to the website of the blinds you bought and download the instructions. I put up 13 windows and two doors on a Sat afternoon.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Honestly, the faux wood blinds look just as nice and the real ones, and will save you a ton of money. I was also going to suggest JC Penney, but you can also buy them at Lowes or Home Depot. 

Lowes and HD also sell wood blinds, made to order.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to add that I was at Home Depot last night to get faux wood blinds. They have MANY in stock (from white, off white, alabaster, and plain wood), and they will cut them to size FREE. They had a lot of lengths to choose from. The ones I'm getting will be about $26 each, which is much better than the $180 for real wood blinds.


----------



## designguy (Feb 4, 2008)

jimmy rimmer said:


> anyone, any advice? im looking for good value, well priced made to measure venetians! gonna go and try google in the meantime!


Taking measurements is a good starting place before you take any other steps. I'd recommend checking out Smith and Noble. They sell custom wood blinds and durawood blinds (for bathrooms) online. They seem like the best quality and the most customizable available online.

In fact they are having a semi annual sale right now...

Smith+noble.com

Hope this is helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used blindsgalore.com in the past. They have great prices and they often send out 15-25% coupon codes. Check em out.


----------

